# Pedal de distorsion DOD25



## diabolisis (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola a todos (Es mi primer post) estoy tratando de descifrar el funcionamiento de este circuito, sin embargo mi cabeza todavia no resuelve muchas cosas muy importantes, espero que alguno de ustedes pueda explicarme un poco. Para ser un poco mas especifico necesito saber lo mas posible de como la señal entrante es modificada por el circuito, ecuaciones, graficos, todo lo que puedan brindarme me sera de utilidad para manipular sus componentes y obtener un mejor sonido. El circuito es de un pedal de distorsion dod25 para guitarra electrica. Si necesitan alguna especificacion no duden en preguntarla, desde ya muchas gracias.

[Desde ya que al terminar publicare el diseño terminado y todo lo aprendido para quien quiera reproducirlo y probarlo tb].

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/464/dibujoax6.jpg


----------



## Norberto (Nov 4, 2006)

Por lo que veo es un simple amplificador gana de 2 a 200, y a la salida hay un circuito que recota la señal en 1,2 volt negativos y 0,7 positivos
Si el circuito funciona con mucha ganacia seguro que disminuira el ancho de banda osea se veran disminuidos los agudos.
El efecto del pedal es el de recortar la señal de salida, osea el efecto se ve a incrementar  ( mayor distorcion ) cuanto mas ganacia le des al pedal.


----------

